

Ask YC: Advantages of using an API instead of pulling RSS - merrick33

I was wondering what your thoughts are on using API's versus pulling RSS feeds.
======
rantfoil
RSS usually only gives you recent items. API's let you pull the full
history... or even upload stuff.

~~~
merrick33
good point.

